# The Official Memphis Grizzlies 2008 NBA Draft Thread



## thaKEAF

Props to the Heat board and their posters because they started this first, I'm just simply borrowing their idea. Okay so obviously we're lottery bound and should end up with one of the first couple of picks in this year's draft. I'd like to get input from the Grizz fans and basketball fans in general on who they think we should be looking at. Hopefully this year we can finally get that first pick and have the chance to pick anyone we want. I'll be gathering information from the top prospects and posting them here.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*










*MICHAEL BEASLEY*

*H:* 6' 9"
*W:* 220 lbs
*Bday:* 01/09/198
(19 Years Old)
*Position:* PF/SF
*Projected:* 1 in 2008 Mock Draft
*Best Case:* More Athletic Zach Randolph
*Worst Case:* Al Harrington

*Strengths:*

_• Left-handed
• Quickness
• Strength
• Body control
• Fluidity/Agility
• Hands
• Scoring instincts
• Ability to face the basket
• First step
• Ball-handling skills
• Ability to create shot
• Finishing with either hand
• Pull-up jumper
• Back to the basket skills
• Rebounding
• Mismatch ability
• 3-point range
• Upside_

*Weaknesses:*

_• Size for PF position
• Team play
• Shot-selection
• Defense
• Focus
• Off-court red flags
• Attitude?
• Winning mentality?_

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fe-GxMWVmwM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fe-GxMWVmwM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*










*DERRICK ROSE*

*H:* 6' 4"
*W:* 180 lbs
*Bday:* 10/01/1988
(19 Years Old)
*Position:* PG
*Projected:* 2 in 2008 Mock Draft
*Best Case:* Baron Davis
*Worst Case:* Antonio Daniels

*Strengths:*

_• Size for position
• Freakish athleticism
• Ball-handling skills w/either hand
• Quickness
• Body control
• Hesitation moves
• Aggressive slashing mentality
• Transition play
• Finishing ability
• Unselfishness
• Defensive potential
• Upside_

*Weaknesses:*

_• Turnovers
• Out of control drives
• Decision making in half-court
• Perimeter shooting ability
• Mid-range game
• Defensive fundamentals
• Still a work in progress_

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4MvthSlmI_M&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4MvthSlmI_M&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*










*ERIC GORDON*

*H:* 6' 3"
*W:* 215 lbs
*Bday:* 12/25/1988
(19 Years Old)
*Position:* SG
*Projected:* 3 in 2008 Mock Draft
*Best Case:* Rich Man's Ben Gordon
*Worst Case:* Flip Murray

*Strengths:*

_• Tremendous leaper with great outside shooting ability
• Freakish athleticism
• Makes spectacular dunks on a regular basis
• Excellent scorer with good mental toughness
• Shows great body strength at a young age
• Terrific body balance
• Quick feet and an explosive first step
• Shoots well off the dribble with a developing mid range game
• Outside shooting stands out
• Shows excellent desire and intensity defensively, good at anticipating steals
• Defensive potential
• Good competitor _

*Weaknesses:*

_• A little small for the 2 guard position at 6-4, but his freakish athleticism makes up for it
• Lacks great vision, passing ability 
• Can become too enamored with the 3 point shot
• Needs to concentrate on becoming a better passer
• Lack of length may make creating shots difficult 
• Should look to get more height on his jump shot
• Must work on becoming more under control driving to the basket_


<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/19sRqsD3DYk&rel=1&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/19sRqsD3DYk&rel=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>​


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley makes too much sense.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

With Conley & Gay, I see Beasley being the next piece. Conley will have it easy with two dynamic scorers to create for.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree with the two of you. After watching some footage of Beasley he'd be my ideal choice at least for right now. We're just gonna have to play the waiting game till June though.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*










*O.J. MAYO*

*H:* 6' 5"
*W:* 195 lbs
*Bday:* 11/05/1987
(20 Years Old)
*Position:* PG/SG
*Projected:* 4 in 2008 Mock Draft
*Best Case:* Dwyane Wade
*Worst Case:* Willie Green

*Strengths:*

_• Size
• Strength
• Body control
• Scoring instincts
• Shot-creating ability
• NBA 3-point range
• Catch and shoot off screens
• Mid-range game
• Ability to pull-up sharply off the dribble
• Basketball IQ
• Court vision
• Confidence/Swagger
• Ability to play multiple positions
• Perimeter defense
• Hands in passing lanes
• Work ethic_

*Weaknesses:*

_• Stuck between 1 and 2
• Poor shot-selection
• Low shooting percentages
• Turnovers
• Reliance on outside shot
• Does not get to free throw line enough
• Struggles to get by defenders
• Finishing ability at rim
• Decision making poor at times
• Reputation for selfish play
• Year older than class
• Entourage?_


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MzPeGoJvnKc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MzPeGoJvnKc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>​


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Power forward is the team's biggest problem outside of a perimeter defender. I can't see the team passing on Beasley if he's available.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley might not be a perfect fit, but I also agree that he makes the most sense out of this year's top picks. Gordon should be another possibility if Beasley is gone.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

1. Beasley
2. Mayo
3. Rose
4. Gordon
5. Green


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose would solve a _lot_ of marketing problems (hopefully), even if he would create a _huge_ log jam.

I was iffy on him to begin the season, but he's impressing me more and more.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah deep down I'd love to see Rose picked because he's already a fan favorite. But would that mean we'd have to move Conley? And are we sure Rose would end up being a better pro than Conley?


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think Rose is going to be the best player, but if you have Conley, Lowry and Crittenton already it doesn't make sense because you would have to give up on two of those three.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Conley-Rose situation is a lot like Miwaukee's TJ Ford-Chris Paul situation. Anyway, shouldn't draft Rose.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is just such a physical specimen at point guard. It is like LeBron at SF. Conley is frail and has to use quickness and will struggle against some defenders. However, imagine the mirror matchup. In 5 years, how does Conley keep Rose out of the lane? If we get the 2nd pick, I would probably lean toward drafting Rose (no brainer if Memphis goes undefeated and wins the title) simply because the Grizzlies at some point need to become more physical. Try and trade Conley for another top pick or player.

Rose just looks better every week.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Chan said:


> The Conley-Rose situation is a lot like Miwaukee's TJ Ford-Chris Paul situation. Anyway, shouldn't draft Rose.


Never saw it that way, but the more I think about it I have to say it might be true. 

I like Conley, he does a lot of good things, however I'm not sure if he will ever be a franchise point guard. Of course point guards are by far the hardest position to evaluate because they usually need some time, Chris Paul is a once in a decade talent and an exception.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

With the way Rawse was hyping up Conley I thought he was something special. He said he could win ROY over Durant.

Maybe I should just stop listening to him.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Chan said:


> With the way Rawse was hyping up Conley I thought he was something special. He said he could win ROY over Durant.
> 
> Maybe I should just stop listening to him.



Uh...that was me...and yes you should stop listening.:lol:


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Chan said:


> With the way Rawse was hyping up Conley I thought he was something special. He said he could win ROY over Durant.
> 
> Maybe I should just stop listening to him.


You'd better stop misrepresenting me or we're going to take this outside. :azdaja:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

:laugh:


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> Never saw it that way, but the more I think about it I have to say it might be true.
> 
> I like Conley, he does a lot of good things, however I'm not sure if he will ever be a franchise point guard. Of course point guards are by far the hardest position to evaluate because they usually need some time, Chris Paul is a once in a decade talent and an exception.


Conley could very well be a Top 10 point guard and a Top 5 assist-man. He's also a standout person.

A Top 3-5 point guard? I don't know. I need to see more of him -- he's only played 20 games, and the first five or six were mop-up duty for Grandpa Stoudamire. He's still awfully young, coachable and has plenty of room to grow.


----------



## HB

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Interesting! So the Grizz are interested in drafting yet ANOTHER point guard


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Interesting! So the Grizz are interested in drafting yet ANOTHER point guard


I wouldn't mind. Lowry's completely expendable. Crittenton is more of a two than a one.


----------



## HB

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You know after looking at the projections they have on draft sites, your best bet is to go with a guard. The big men at the spots they have them are just terrible picks


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> Interesting! So the Grizz are interested in drafting yet ANOTHER point guard


Rose is just too sick to pass up on. Like Rawse said, Lowry can be easily moved.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Rawse said:


> Conley could very well be a Top 10 point guard and a Top 5 assist-man. He's also a standout person.
> 
> A Top 3-5 point guard? I don't know. I need to see more of him -- he's only played 20 games, and the first five or six were mop-up duty for Grandpa Stoudamire. He's still awfully young, coachable and has plenty of room to grow.


Top 10 would not be Top 5 or 3 though, I think TJ Ford is at that level when healthy, but he is not a Top 5 point guard either. It's just too early to tell how good he can become like you said.

I really don't think the Grizzlies should give Rose any consideration unless they see a surefire superstar. Drafting another point guard at this point would be weird although Rose would certainly bring a lot of fans in the arena.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> You know after looking at the projections they have on draft sites, your best bet is to go with a guard. The big men at the spots they have them are just terrible picks


Gordon would also make a lot of sense, I am not sold on Beasley.


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



MemphisX said:


> Rose is just such a physical specimen at point guard. It is like LeBron at SF. Conley is frail and has to use quickness and will struggle against some defenders. However, imagine the mirror matchup. In 5 years, how does Conley keep Rose out of the lane? If we get the 2nd pick, I would probably lean toward drafting Rose (no brainer if Memphis goes undefeated and wins the title) simply because the Grizzlies at some point need to become more physical. Try and trade Conley for another top pick or player.
> 
> Rose just looks better every week.


You've seen more Tiger games than me -- any chance we'd be able to play Conley and Rose together? Even if that would defeat Rose's massive physical advantages at point?


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Rawse said:


> You've seen more Tiger games than me -- any chance we'd be able to play Conley and Rose together? Even if that would defeat Rose's massive physical advantages at point?


I don't really see that as ideal because Conley can't shoot and his biggest strength is having the ball in his hands making decisions. It is the reason we suck more than we have to now, Mike Miller wants to be the pseudo point guard and Conley just drifts around the perimeter.

I see it like this...TJ Ford might be a better point guard than Gilbert Arenas but Arenas is a better player. Better players win out for me.

I think if you get a chance to get Rose then you try and move Conley for a young big. Someone like Brandan Wright at Golden State and a sweetner.


----------



## carlos710

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

After playing around with ESPN's draft machine seems like Chad Ford believed we will pick Gordon if we can't get beasley.

After playing like 50+ times with the machine, we drafted Gordon at 80% them, beasley like 15% and Bayless 5%.

I couldn't find a single scenario where we would end up with Rose.

And according to both NBADraft and Draftexpress we are picking Brook lopez


i don't watch the NCAA, what grizzlies fans think about Gordon being our second choice after beasley?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I've seen quite a few Grizz fans who are interested in Gordon. I haven't seen that much of him so I can't really speak on him, but I would say I'd rather have Rose.


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



carlos710 said:


> After playing around with ESPN's draft machine seems like Chad Ford believed we will pick Gordon if we can't get beasley.
> 
> After playing like 50+ times with the machine, we drafted Gordon at 80% them, beasley like 15% and Bayless 5%.
> 
> I couldn't find a single scenario where we would end up with Rose.
> 
> And according to both NBADraft and Draftexpress we are picking Brook lopez
> 
> 
> i don't watch the NCAA, what grizzlies fans think about Gordon being our second choice after beasley?


Gordon would make sense since the Grizzlies don't have a single pure SG in their normal rotation unless you count Navarro (who'll be a RFA anyway). Miller's a SF, Crittenton's a combo guard and Jacobsen's not a basketball player. Seems like Chad Ford has us drafting based on need.

If we draft based on BPA though (normally a smart strategy), I'd go with Rose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd go;

1. Beasley
2. Rose
3. Gordon/Mayo

Lowry & Crittenton are nice to have around but you don't pass up on a talent and physique like Rose because of them. Plus he's a fan favorite and got mad potential. Conley though would be backup tho..? Hm, drafting Rose would be smart but only if you have a good GM to work out the aftermath (which sorry but it doesn't seem ur gm is ).

Gordon or Mayo is the harder decision, with Mayo playing great lately. I don't know who I'd pick here.. Btw would Gay move to full-time SF then?

Actually yea, Rose-Gordon-Mayo could go either way.. Very close, but I give Rose the edge cause he's a Memphis hero already


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

All these sites have us taking Brook Lopez. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!1

I want Rose the most out of anyone in the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> I think Rose is going to be the best player, but if you have Conley, Lowry and Crittenton already it doesn't make sense because you would have to give up on two of those three.


Would you give up on a Ford Taurus and a Kia Sephia if you could get a Rolls Royce? I certainly would.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn whats with all the car analogies going round lately..


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm glad to see our guys playing hard and ending the season with some wins but I also want a good pick. :thinking2:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well it's time to play the waiting game. If we fall to number eight it'll hardly even fase me, because last year's lottery killed me.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

DraftExpress has us taking Hansbrough with the 28th pick. Thoughts? I kinda keep forgetting we got that pick.


----------



## HB

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Did Hansbrough declare?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Not yet but alot of people seem to think he'll at least enter his name.


----------



## pac4eva5

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

would u guys trade the 2nd or 3rd pick (obviously rose) for melo?


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I would not, Rose has a higher basketball IQ, a higher ceiling and plays a more important position.


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



pac4eva5 said:


> would u guys trade the 2nd or 3rd pick (obviously rose) for melo?


No. I'd do the Bill Simmons trade, however.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What did he propose ?


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> What did he propose ?


I think it was Conley, Mike Miller and someone else (maybe the Lakers' draft pick) for Carmelo.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

:lol:

That sounds like some Blazer forum proposals for Portland to get better.


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> :lol:
> 
> That sounds like some Blazer forum proposals for Portland to get better.


Hakim Warrick was the other piece. Conley, Miller and Warrick for Melo.

Keeping in mind, of course, that Bill Simmons trades never happen...

Our lineup:
PG Derrick Rose
SG Javaris Crittenton
SF Carmelo Anthony
PF Rudy Gay
C Darko Milicic

Bench: Kyle Lowry, No. 28 overall pick, Jason Collins

And we'll still have about the same amount of cap space, which we may use if the team looks like it's going somewhere. With THAT roster, I'd throw a ton at Andre Iguodala.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Who the **** is Bill Simmons?


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/simmons/index


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It's almost here.


----------



## Dre

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I see Conley and Gay...but I don't see a big man. Draft Lopez if he's available.


----------



## TM

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> Who the **** is Bill Simmons?


best sportswriter ESPN has


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



TM said:


> funniest sportswriter ESPN has


Fixed


----------



## TM

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

:laugh: ya, that's probably more accurate. btw, his last ESPN the Mag Sports Guy article was fantastic. check it out.


----------



## TM

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

ESPN.com insider's article that's free.



> *Memphis Grizzlies*
> _Odds of winning the lottery: 13.7 percent_
> 
> This is one of the most clear-cut choices for Beasley. The Grizzlies have a hole at power forward since giving away Pau Gasol and they are currently stacked with three young point guards. Put Beasley on the floor with Rudy Gay and Mike Conley and the Grizzlies have a very formidable young core.
> 
> Edge: Beasley


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4pd-VUoA4z4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4pd-VUoA4z4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



TM said:


> ESPN.com insider's article that's free.


I don't understand why everyone on ESPN is saying that the Grizzlies should or will take Beasley. If they have a chance to get Rose, you can't pass it up from a marketing and talent standpoint even if you have Mike Conley.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think there is little doubt that the Grizzlies would take Derrick Rose #1.


----------



## TM

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Then what do they do with Conley?


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



TM said:


> Then what do they do with Conley?


Trade for another young player or a draft pick.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yep pretty much what croco said.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> If you're still bitter about the Grizzlies losing the NBA draft lottery last year even as they held the best odds of winning, then consider the Portland Trail Blazers as a case study in redemption.
> 
> Portland owned the league's worst record in 2006 yet placed fourth in the draft as the fifth-worst team, Toronto, won the lottery proceedings.
> Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace knows fate could once again go against his team when the pingpong balls are drawn for the NBA draft lottery. But then again ...
> 
> 
> Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace knows fate could once again go against his team when the pingpong balls are drawn for the NBA draft lottery.
> 
> The Blazers won the No. 1 overall pick despite owning the league's sixth-worst record. That result continued a trend that goes understated in just about every draft lottery analysis.
> 
> Typically, the worst team seldom receives the top pick.
> 
> Only two times since 1991 has the team with the most chances landed the top pick (Cleveland in 2003 and Orlando in 2004). Given the history, this could be the Grizzlies' year to finish on top, since they will own the fourth-most combinations Tuesday when the lottery unfolds. Miami, owner of the league's worst record, earned the most combinations.
> 
> "It's a tough night," Griz general manager Chris Wallace said. "It could be cruel. We're due. But it's a game of chance. The hard-core mathematical fact of life is that even if you're Miami there's a greater chance you don't get one or two."
> 
> In reality, the draft lottery is an imperfect, unpredictable system in its third incarnation. The proceedings generate upsets almost annually.
> 
> The Grizzlies don't need any reminders about the 2007 lottery, when a 25-percent chance of landing the top pick and Greg Oden or Kevin Durant turned into the No. 4 selection.
> 
> Perhaps the only certainty about the draft lottery is that it can change NBA history.
> 
> "I hope I win because if I win I'm going to get up and say they ought to scrap this system," Griz owner Michael Heisley said. "It's sour grapes when you lose. It'll mean more when you win.
> 
> "This system builds up the expectations of your fan base and you need it bad because you've had a bad year. And then when you don't get it, it kills you. It killed ticket sales for us last year."
> 
> NBA officials have spent 20 years fine-tuning the lottery, experimenting, altering, adjusting and reacting. The current system appears to be permanent, but few will ever be happy with it.
> 
> "The evolution has made it easier for the worst teams to get a high pick," said Joel Litvin, the league's president of basketball operations. "There's no science to this. We could change the lottery odds however we want. The board of governors has looked at this. In the end, it will help the teams with the worst records improve with a high draft pick."
> 
> In this decade alone, the lottery winner has come from as low as the seventh-worst franchise. The past three winners have been slated sixth, fifth and sixth.
> 
> The luck of Portland and Seattle last year left outgoing Grizzlies president Jerry West calling for the league to dump the weighted lottery system that rarely has helped the league's worst team.
> 
> "It's like pitching pennies. It's grossly unfair to the team, but I've said it before, I don't think the lottery is fair. I never liked it," West said. "I don't think it's a good system at all, period."
> 
> Last year marked the first time since 1993 that the three worst teams all dropped out of the top three.
> 
> "This is not sour grapes, it is not," West said at the time. "I didn't expect we would get No. 1 or No.2. I just don't like it at all. No other sport does it this way."
> 
> An issue directly related to the lottery is whether teams intentionally lose games (or tank) to improve their odds. The reason the lottery was instituted in 1985 was to avoid that situation. An argument against "tanking" is that players don't think about where their team will draft. Management might think a little differently with all that is at stake. General managers would much rather lose a few meaningless games late in the season if it means ending up with a player who will result in future glory for the franchise.
> 
> Coaches, meanwhile, are trying to win every game possible.
> 
> In the end, though, none of those factors has anything to do with a random number drawing.
> 
> The lottery is hype waiting for the pingpong balls to provide meaning.
> 
> "The best attitude is I expect to get a good draft pick," Heisley said. "But I don't expect to get the No. 1 pick. That way, if I get it, I'll be extremely shocked and happy."
> 
> How the lottery works
> 
> The 14 teams not making the NBA playoffs are involved in the lottery.
> 
> Each team is assigned four-number combinations of the numbers 1 through 14, with the team having the worst record getting the most combinations and the team with the best record getting the fewest.
> 
> The Grizzlies have 137 of the possible 1,000 combinations after losing a tiebreaking coin flip to the Minnesota Timberwolves (138 combinations), who tied for the league's third-worst record. The Miami Heat has the most combinations with 250 while the Seattle SuperSonics have the second-most, 199. The Golden State Warriors have the fewest, five.
> 
> Using a lottery machine, the NBA will select four balls Tuesday to determine the selecting order for the first three positions.


:dead:


----------



## Kekai

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Grizzlies could break hearts (keafs) on draft night?



> Grizzlies Could Break Hearts On Draft Night
> May 18, 2008 - 5:46 pm
> The Sacramento Bee -
> If the Memphis Grizzlies land the first overall pick in June's NBA Draft, they could break many a heart in Tennessee by passing on Derrick Rose, according to The Sacramento Bee.
> 
> The Grizzles, who have a 13.7 percent chance of landing the first iselection, would likely take forward Michael Beasley over hometown point guard Rose.
> 
> Memphis ranked just 29th in the league in attendance last season but the arrival of Rose, who attended Memphis for one year of college, could certainly help boost attendance.
> 
> The Grizzlies enjoyed a nice rookie campaign from Mike Conley Jr. this year, something that could prohibit them from taking another point in the first round this season. [READ]


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../grizzlies_could_break_hearts_on_draft_night/


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose to Memphis would be ideal. But if they pick Lopez, I'm going to IM Keaf just to clown on him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Memphis lucks out the first pick and passes on Rose I think Keaf might cry.. :laugh:

Or..

_"With the first pick in the 2008 NBA Draft, the Memphis Grizzlies select.. *Brook Lopez*, from Standford University"_ :rofl:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Like seriously. If they get the first pick (which is unlikely) and pass on Rose I'll never follow them again. If we get 2 or 3 and end up with Beasley or Mayo I'll be cool though. And no Brook Lopez! I will also be pissed with that pick, and will block the hell out of Chan on AIM.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Better idea, force him (and everyone else) to get MSN :whistling:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

MSN is for women. That's a fact.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Chan said:


> MSN is for women. That's a fact.


Wrong. False. Blatantly false. Not true.

There is absolutely nothing that AIM has on MSN, not even AOL being more popular than Microsoft.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Whats up Keaf - talk to you tomorow yea? Who knows, maybe we'll both be happy :biggrin:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Here we go! Glad I get off work at 2 cause I can't miss this. Or can I?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



croco said:


> Wrong. False. Blatantly false. Not true.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that AIM has on MSN, not even AOL being more popular than Microsoft.


AIM has Chan. AIM > MSN.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

*NBA draft is a two-horse race, which leaves one question: Who's No. 1?*



> Here we go again.
> 
> Who is No. 1?
> 
> That will be the question asked for a second straight year when the NBA draft unfolds late next month.
> 
> Michael Beasley or Derrick Rose?
> 
> Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley?
> Grizzlies GM Chris Wallace says of the probable top two picks in the NBA Draft, Kansas State freshman forward Michael Beasley and University of Memphis freshman point guard Derrick Rose, "It's like a Lamborghini or Maserati. Give me either one."
> 
> Associated Press file photos
> 
> Grizzlies GM Chris Wallace says of the probable top two picks in the NBA Draft, Kansas State freshman forward Michael Beasley and University of Memphis freshman point guard Derrick Rose, "It's like a Lamborghini or Maserati. Give me either one."
> 
> 
> Comments
> 
> There are 15 responses to this article. Click here to join the conversation »
> STORY TOOLS
> 
> * E-mail story
> * iPod friendly
> * Printer friendly
> 
> related storiesRELATED STORIES
> 
> * Pierce, Celts top LeBron, Cavs in 7
> * NBA notebook: Lakers' Bynum to have knee surgery Wednesday
> 
> related linksRelated Links
> 
> * The Memphis Edge -- There's nothing like sports on the Edge
> 
> related linksMore Grizzlies
> 
> * High stakes: Future of Grizzlies could be riding on how pingpong balls drop in NBA lottery
> * NBA draft history shows unpredictability
> * New look for Griz front office
> 
> Share and Enjoy Share and Enjoy [?]
> Share on Facebook
> 
> There is only one certainty in this debate. Just like 2007 with Greg Oden and Kevin Durant -- the lottery-winning teams with the first two picks can't go wrong.
> 
> Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace is among a group of NBA executives who believe Beasley and Rose are evenly matched on the draft board despite playing different positions. Team owner Michael Heisley perhaps offered a strong hint into what the mind-set will be in the Grizzlies' war room.
> 
> "The biggest mistakes that have been made in the draft are when a team picks for position," he said.
> 
> Beasley, a power forward, would fill a void left by Pau Gasol's departure to the Los Angeles Lakers. Rose, meanwhile, would create a logjam at point guard, where the Grizzlies have Mike Conley and Kyle Lowry.
> 
> Wallace would not say which of the two the Grizzlies favor if they win the top pick at Tuesday's draft lottery. But he'd clearly be happy with the first or second selection.
> 
> "There's no one else in the race," Wallace said. "I expect both of them to be major players in the NBA. They'll be long-running impact players. Beasley is coming off, statistically, one of the best seasons a freshman has had in the nation. He did that in only 31.9 minutes per game, not 40 or 38. That's remarkable."
> 
> He did it in the Big 12 -- one of the toughest conferences in the country. He was a catalyst for winning, and the game comes so easy for him in all facets. Rose didn't have the statistical year that Beasley enjoyed, but he wasn't any less remarkable.
> 
> "His athleticism and strength is at the highest level you can get among NBA point guards. ... He was that X-factor that took a talented Memphis team from an Elite Eight squad to seconds away from winning the national championship. It's like a Lamborghini or Maserati. Give me either one."
> 
> Beasley's numbers are eye-popping.
> 
> For most of the college season, the Kansas State freshman dominated Big 12 opponents and finished with a 26.2 scoring average to go with 12.4 rebounds per game.
> 
> Beasley, who turned 19 in January, has an NBA body and made his stance under the basket. He can also shoot along the perimeter with range and beat most guards down the court.
> 
> "You look at the numbers that Beasley's put up, and that's the first thing people get excited about," said Lionel Hollins, a former Griz coach who was recently hired as an assistant for the Milwaukee Bucks. "He put up mind-boggling stats that you don't see in college. It's elevated him to where he is."
> 
> Wallace said watching Beasley produce under any circumstance sealed his assessment: Beasley is a bona-fide star in the making.
> 
> "I attended the Kansas-Kansas State game in Lawrence," Wallace said. "Beasley got into early foul trouble and was frustrated. He got a little selfish at times. They got destroyed and yet he ended the night with 39 (points) and 11 (rebounds) at Kansas. That's indicative of his talent level."
> 
> Rose delivered in big games, too, regularly.
> 
> Rose was considered a middle-of-the-pack lottery pick at the start of the season, but he climbed to the top of draft lists after carrying Memphis to the NCAA Tournament championship game. The 6-3 freshman point guard averaged 14.9 points, 4.7 assists and 4.5 rebounds and would have been the tournament's Most Outstanding Player if the Tigers hadn't blown a nine-point lead in the final two minutes of the title game.
> 
> "Let someone draft him that likes to run, and (Rose) gets that ball and goes," Hollins said, excitedly. "The point guards that get to the basket are tough to stop."
> 
> Rose has drawn early comparisons to elite NBA point guards because of his quickness, size, strength and body.
> 
> "He's strong enough to score through contact, which is important in the NBA," Wallace said. "He's overpowering and has such great gifts that his jump shot will come along as his career goes along. He could have been a guy that from day one said, 'This is my team. I'm taking over.' Yet through the first three-quarters of the season, he was content to fit in and earn the respect of his teammates.
> 
> "Then, you saw a transformation where it wasn't forced, it was natural -- this team of older players handed him the baton and said, 'Lead us now.' That showed me tremendous maturity. That was impressive."
> 
> Beasley and Rose are more ready than the others, but that doesn't mean the prospects being considered from No. 3 through No. 7 aren't viable.
> 
> In this draft, the consensus is that there are at least five players who have the potential to be All-Stars.
> 
> USC guard O.J. Mayo, Stanford 7-foot center Brook Lopez, Indiana guard Eric Gordon, Arizona point guard Jerryd Bayless, UCLA center Kevin Love, Texas guard D.J. Augustin, LSU forward Anthony Randolph and Italian League forward Danilo Gallinari are believed to fall in the next tier.
> 
> But largely, this draft comes down to four words.
> 
> Michael Beasley.
> 
> Derrick Rose.
> 
> "Both of those guys," Hollins said, "can play in an NBA game and produce tomorrow."


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

*High stakes: Future of Grizzlies could be riding on how pingpong balls drop in NBA lotter*



> Grizzlies owner Michael Heisley slipped into town recently and met with a small group of season-ticket holders.
> 
> They were the high rollers -- the people who put their fannies on courtside cushions. It was Heisley's latest roll-up-the-sleeves effort designed to drum up repeat business, and thank a segment of fans who already decided to renew their commitment to the Grizzlies.
> Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace knows that the future of the franchise could be at stake tonight when the NBA lottery determines who gets the chance to draft Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose. The Grizzlies have won just 44 games over the past two seasons.
> 
> Matthew Craig/The Commercial Appeal
> 
> Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace knows that the future of the franchise could be at stake tonight when the NBA lottery determines who gets the chance to draft Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose. The Grizzlies have won just 44 games over the past two seasons.
> 
> Comments
> 
> There are 14 responses to this article. Click here to join the conversation »
> STORY TOOLS
> 
> * E-mail story
> * iPod friendly
> * Printer friendly
> 
> related storiesRELATED STORIES
> 
> * Grizzlies history indicates tonight won't be the night, either
> 
> related linksRelated Links
> 
> * The Memphis Edge -- There's nothing like sports on the Edge
> 
> related linksMore Grizzlies
> 
> * NBA draft is a two-horse race, which leaves one question: Who's No. 1?
> * NBA draft history shows unpredictability
> * New look for Griz front office
> 
> Share and Enjoy Share and Enjoy [?]
> Share on Facebook
> 
> A relatively small number makes up the latter group.
> 
> This is why Heisley is the first person -- and loudest -- to acknowledge that there is only so much that customers want to hear.
> 
> When the best news about the Grizzlies' ticket sales is "we're not on pace to lose (fans) like we did last year at this time," as one executive put it, then the franchise is definitely in a show-me state.
> 
> As in, show me the winning lottery combinations.
> 
> What's at stake for the Grizzlies tonight when the NBA conducts its annual draft lottery in Secaucus, N.J.?
> 
> Oh, try just about everything on for size.
> 
> The Grizzlies need a blockbuster player with box office appeal -- and they need him now, with season-ticket holders bailing or sitting on the fence about a product that has provided little hope or reason for much hype over the past two seasons.
> 
> "I'm really hoping that for the first time in the history of this franchise we get a break," Heisley said. "The lottery builds up the expectations of your fan base so much, and you need it badly because you've had a bad year. When you don't get it, it kills you. It killed ticket sales last year."
> 
> The Griz aren't forthcoming with regard to their ticket sales. It is clear, though, that the organization is far from the high mark of 11,000 season-ticket equivalents achieved a few years ago.
> 
> Interest -- by the dollar -- has steadily declined as the Grizzlies move further from their playoff years, finishing 22-60 the past two seasons.
> 
> Some fans have already expressed reservations about renewing season tickets, preferring to wait to see if the Grizzlies will earn the right to grab one of the two recognized stars in the draft -- Kansas State's Michael Beasley or the University of Memphis' Derrick Rose.
> 
> "There's just no question that the lottery is a big boost for your team," Wallace said. "Look at Portland. They sold a ton of tickets right off the bat, and the guy has yet to dress."
> 
> Portland won the 2007 lottery, and then selected 7-foot center Greg Oden -- who had knee surgery before the season started and missed the entire season.
> 
> Former Griz coach Lionel Hollins has seen how deep-rooted the lack of lottery success is for the franchise. He's been involved in all but three of the Grizzlies' lottery predicaments, and is among the advocates for changing the system.
> 
> Miami has the best odds of winning the No. 1 overall pick at 25 percent. Seattle owns the second-best chance at 19.9 percent. Minnesota (13.8) and Memphis (13.7) basically are tied for third.
> 
> In the face of critics, the NBA insists that bad teams are ultimately enriched by the lottery.
> 
> But to what degree? That may be forever debated.
> 
> "The evolution has made it easier for the worst teams to get a high pick," said Joel Litvin, NBA president of basketball operations. "There's no science to this. We could change the lottery odds however we want. The board of governors has looked at this. But the lottery as it stands helps the teams with the worst records improve with a high draft pick."
> 
> Hollins said the lottery fails when teams fall back like Memphis and Boston did last season. The league's worst two teams received the fourth and fifth picks.
> 
> "The worst team should have the best pick. Period," Hollins said. "They need it. When you're bad you should have the opportunity to get good. It doesn't guarantee that you'll be good because there's not a franchise player in the draft every year. But there are two big-time players in this draft. If the Grizzlies can't get Rose or Beasley then they have the same challenges with their fan base in the short term."
> 
> Wallace acknowledged the importance of doubling their pleasure. Landing the No. 1 pick plus an opportunity to draft Rose could equal lines at the ticket window. "That's part of his package," Wallace said. "That's something that would be taken into consideration. In the NBA, there are very few players that sell tickets. Now winning sell tickets rather than individual players unless you have a show stopper. In his case, (Rose) would be a big attraction here. No doubt about it."
> 
> Wallace will represent the Grizzlies behind the scenes during the actual lottery drawing that happens before the television proceedings. He'll have in tow a Build-A-Bear teddy bear dressed in Grizzlies garb -- and autographed by point guard Mike Conley, last year's draft pick.
> 
> Rudy Gay, the franchise player and runner-up for the league's Most Improved award, will represent the Griz on stage during the national broadcast.
> 
> As for Heisley ... he'll watch and hope the lottery eases his front-line workload.
> 
> "I've also called a number of renewers and thanked them," Heisley said. "I enjoy talking to the fans. The general reaction is that they were happy to hear from me. They said we have a lot of work to do and they're correct. ... It's going to be what it's going to be. But we need to build a team up pretty badly. We need to win this thing."


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Man it would be too good to be true for us to win this. Winning is completely out of my mind. Right now I'm just hoping for a top three pick.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Chan said:


> AIM has Chan. AIM > MSN.


eace:


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I've predicted Memphis to get the #1 pick.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn Jeff Van Gundy just sonned us.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well there we go folks.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn...you guys deserve better...


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*


----------



## GNG

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Same ol' ****. I'm not the least bit surprised.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

With the #5 pick, who should we take? Brook Lopez? OJ Mayo? Trade down?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I highly doubt Mayo drops to 5. I'm not big on Lopez. I don't care what they do really.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Haha sry Keaf n Memphis fans.. Seriously wtf Chicago..??

I'd take Mayo if he drops to 5, otherwise trade down or out the draft imo.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Memphis Grizzlies NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hmm. If the draft goes like some of these mocks are projecting I'd be happy as hell. 

if Minny takes Lopez and Seattle takes Bayless that leaves us with Mayo which IMO would be a complete steal at five. That's too good to be true though. DraftExpress has us taking Kevin Love. :uhoh:


----------



## GNG

Bayless, Love, Mayo, Gordon in that order.

A *lot *depends on the heights and wingspans.


----------



## B-Roy

Don't worry. McHale is dumb and Seattle will draft Bayless.

Leaving Mayo for Memphis!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Most Minnesota fans are pretty high on drafting Mayo, so I don't know if McHale will pass that up.. But seriously, for Brook Lopez??


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lopez looks like he'll be a solid NBA player, but you don't look to simply take a solid player with the 5th pick. The Grizzlies are high on Mike Conley Jr., and they have Crittenton and Lowry, so considering that Rose will be gone by #5, they won't take a PG.

Eric Gordon could be someone that really impresses people during workouts, but right now, the Grizzlies should be hoping that Mayo slips to 5. He has the potential to be a big-time SG, and he could do a lot of damage paired next to Conley Jr. and Rudy Gay.

Kevin Love wouldn't be a bad pick. Considering that he's putting a lot of effort into slimming down and adding some bulk, he could certainly be a 15/10 player.

If I'm the Grizzlies, those are the three guys I'm keeping my eye on.

Just don't draft Brook Lopez. Unless it's Yao Ming or Greg Oden, taking a C in the top 5 is a curse!


----------



## grizzhoops

The key is to draft a guy who has enough skill and athleticism to play in the NBA but the major factor is having a competitiveness that winning is everything that will result .

Based this perspective: Mayo, Love, Gordon, Lopez would be my draft order or preference for the 5th pick.

With the 28th pick, CDR, Walker if they are still there. Then Jason Thompson, DeVon Hardin, or Ante Tomic.

Or maybe 28th plus a player for a higher pick.


----------



## GNG

I've bumped Mayo to the top of my wish list.


----------



## thaKEAF

If these fools keep hyping Mayo up to the first or second pick someone is gonna take him before we can steal him.


----------



## croco

I'm pretty sure that Beasley, Rose, Mayo and Bayless will be the first four picks which is ... bad.


----------



## grizzhoops

Beasley and Rose were never within our reach. We don't need Bayless. It is a disappointment if Mayo goes before the 5th pick because the Grizzlies might have stolen a the best pick in the draft.

Love would be a good pick and CDR or Walker would be great additions on the wings. Yes it would probably require a trade get either one but its a possibility. Either Crittendon or Lowry one is definitely expendible.

Love and CDR or Walker would give the team to guys who are intelligent basketball players, have ability and have the desire to win. They compete. That's what Pau and Stro lacked. They don't have a fire to compete and win. They play because of God given abilities. Nice guys but not winners. We need to draft winners with every pick. Guys with a fire.


----------



## MemphisX

croco said:


> I'm pretty sure that Beasley, Rose, Mayo and Bayless will be the first four picks which is ... bad.


...not as long as we get Anthony Randolph.


----------



## grizzhoops

Do we want Randolph? If we do, why do we? Isn't there a good chance that he is the next Stromile Swift?


----------



## B-Roy

Hopefully, Randolph won't turn into a Randolph of the Z variety.


----------



## JerryWest

I think Mayo might be the 2nd best player in the draft after Rose. You guys have a chance of grabbing him if teams ahead get stupid and draft a bunch of tall stiffs.

I'd love to see a Mayo and Critt backcourt, they'd be dynamite.


----------



## JerryWest

If you get Mayo. I'd like the Grizz a lot.

C - Darko
PF - Hakim Warrick
SF - Gay
SG - Miller /Navarro 
PG - Mayo /Critt

then trade Conley for Marvin Williams or Yi Jianlian. Or if your really lucky, maybe you can do sign and trade for Josh Smith for Conley + filler (and your team has a lot of scrub big men fillers).

C - K. Thomas / Darko
PF - M. Williams (Jianlian) / Hakim Warrick
SF - Gay
SG - Miller /Navarro 
PG - Mayo /Critt

After this you go after some veteran defensive centers like Kurt Thomas


----------



## GNG

B-Roy said:


> Hopefully, Randolph won't turn into a Randolph of the Z variety.


He hasn't committed any felonies that I'm aware of.


----------



## thaKEAF

I don't know anything about this Randolph kid can someone sum his game up for me? I'm REALLY hoping that Minnesota decides to just take Lopez and team him up with Jefferson but that would just be too good to be true. I think they will snatch up Mayo before we can.


----------



## Zuca

I would like to see us trading for 3rd pick...

Memphis trade 5th pick and Crittenton (or Lowry) to Minnesota; trade Brian Cardinal and 28th pick to NY Knicks;

Minnesota trade Antoine Walker to Memphis and 34th pick to NY;

NY trade Malik Rose to Minnesota;

In order to get two more picks, NY may be willing to take on Cardinal contract, since it won't hurt their original plan (which is being under the cap in 2010-2011 season) and it would help them retooling.

I see as a good move for both Minnesota and Memphis because it help these teams saving some money, allowing Memphis to get Mayo with the 3rd pick and it also helps Minnesota, since they would be taking a good young guard in Crittenton (or Lowry) to fill their bench while drafting a big with the 5th pick.

Thoughts?


----------



## historyofthegame

I've heard that Memphis is having a hard time scheduling workouts with some of the top 10 picks. No names in particular, but one of the guys at Draft Express speculated that Mayo and Gordon were some of the names. And that they could trade down with a team like Philadelphia, whose trying to get into the top six. Kevin McHale is high on K-Love, which would leave Lopez for Memphis.


----------



## GNG

historyofthegame said:


> I've heard that Memphis is having a hard time scheduling workouts with some of the top 10 picks. No names in particular, but one of the guys at Draft Express speculated that Mayo and Gordon were some of the names. And that they could trade down with a team like Philadelphia, whose trying to get into the top six. Kevin McHale is high on K-Love, which would leave Lopez for Memphis.


Draft Express has the right idea but the wrong two names.


----------



## Cold Eclipse

thaKEAF said:


> I don't know anything about this Randolph kid can someone sum his game up for me? I'm REALLY hoping that Minnesota decides to just take Lopez and team him up with Jefferson but that would just be too good to be true. I think they will snatch up Mayo before we can.



Randolph has the potential to be a Tayshaun Prince type of player according to the profile I've read on DX.( Draft Express for those unfamiliar) He will be a project in development to improve his game. Although he has the height of 6'10- 6'11. With his average quickness and solid slashing ability. He has to improve his quickness and perimeter game in order for him to be an effective SF in the league. The whole Chris Bosh comparison business. Just ignore all that.


----------



## gi0rdun




----------



## NewAgeBaller

Any idea as to who Memphis is taking yet? Will it be Love then?


----------



## thaKEAF

I really have no idea. He's looking like the pick though.


----------



## Zuca

I would still like to see us finding a way to get the 3rd pick and draft Mayo.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Hey Grizz fans, which of these trades if any would you (personally) be willing to pull the trigger on? They're all just variations of the one rumoured trade. I don't know much about how enamoured you are with your own players, or how intrigued you are by Beasley, but anyway:


1. Miller + Conley + Bayless --> Beasley + Cook

2. Miller + Lowry + Bayless --> Beasley + Cook


3. Miller + Conley + Bayless --> Beasley + Banks

4. Miller + Lowry + Bayless --> Beasley + Banks


5. Miller + Conley + Lopez --> Beasley + Banks

6. Miller + Lowry + Lopez --> Beasley + Banks


----------



## GNG

NewAgeBaller said:


> Hey Grizz fans, which of these trades if any would you (personally) be willing to pull the trigger on? They're all just variations of the one rumoured trade. I don't know much about how enamoured you are with your own players, or how intrigued you are by Beasley, but anyway:
> 
> 
> 1. Miller + Conley + Bayless --> Beasley + Cook
> 
> *2. Miller + Lowry + Bayless --> Beasley + Cook*
> 
> 
> 3. Miller + Conley + Bayless --> Beasley + Banks
> 
> *4. Miller + Lowry + Bayless --> Beasley + Banks*
> 
> 
> 5. Miller + Conley + Lopez --> Beasley + Banks
> 
> *6. Miller + Lowry + Lopez --> Beasley + Banks*


Whatever doesn't include Conley AND the No. 5 pick. Miller and the No. 5 for the No. 2 and Banks/Blount is all I'd like to see let go, but if Lowry and Daequan Cook exchange teams, I'm fine with that, too.

Option #2 is the best one, but Banks/Blount would have to be added to make the salaries work.

And if by some act from above, Mayo falls to No. 5, I'd rather just keep him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

K thanks. And we got an update:



> *The Grizzlies are looking to acquire the No. 2 pick from the Miami Heat but won't offer point guard Mike Conley in any offer, according to The Memphis Commercial Appeal.*
> 
> They would target Michael Beasley with the second overall selection.
> 
> The Grizzlies and Heat have talked about swapping first-round picks. In a rumored deal Miami would acquire Mike Miller, Kyle Lowry, and the No. 5 pick for the second selection, but Memphis countered with Miller, Lowry, and the No. 28 pick.
> 
> *According to ESPN.com, the Heat want the Grizzlies to send Miller, Conley, and the No. 5 pick for the No. 2 pick and Daequan Cook.*


- Memphis Commercial Appeal


----------



## thaKEAF

Looks like that won't happen. No way Miami will take the #28 instead of the #5.


----------



## croco

That's not a counter, that's smashing the door if true.


----------



## Zuca

Donte Greene with the 28th pick.


----------

